

Why Ebola Is Amazon.com, Not Instagram - yoshizar
http://www.thinkhardly.com/think-hardly/ebola-for-entrepreneurs

======
blcknight
Ah, I see.

TL;DR. Ebola is like Amazon, If you shoot a duck, I'm scared of toasters and
HIV is Microsoft.

